

Practical Persistence in Go: SQL Databases - mapleoin
http://www.alexedwards.net/blog/practical-persistence-sql

======
rakoo
> http.Error(w, err.Error(), 500)

This will send the sql error directly to the client. I don't think it's a good
idea because it can leak important information to it; it's better to log this
error on the server and send back a generic failure message to the client.

~~~
alexedwards
Yep, thanks. I've updated the examples to use `http.Error(w,
http.StatusText(500), 500)` instead.

------
tomcam
As a guy who learns from examples, I find this to be just the kind of tutorial
I've been looking for.

